# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  PDF آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته)-مهدی کیانی

## hesam_hma

لینک دانلود :

http://www.parsiang.com/Download.aspx


فایلهای ضمیمه :

http://rapidshare.com/files/26245575...jects.rar.html

----------


## mina.net

لینک اول خرابه اگه می شه دوباره آپ کنید.

----------


## hesam_hma

http://www.parsiang.com/Download.aspx

----------


## A.S.Roma

خواهشا" جایی به غیر از Rapid آپلود کنید. 
فایل 10 بار دانلود شده و لینک Expire شده است.

----------


## 13601360

*دوست عزیز این pdf جدیده یا همون pdf موجود در تاپیک آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته)

**https://barnamenevis.org/showpost.php?p=585463&postcount=38*
*  ‏هست*

----------


## hesam_hma

سلام
این فایل جدیده
اینم لینک دانلود
http://www.parsiang.com/Download.aspx

----------


## توسعه نویس

سلام.

آقا این لینک شما کار نمیکنه. یه جای مطمئن آپ کنید.

با سپاس

----------


## ashkan209

هیچکدام از لینکها کار نمیکنه ، لطفا در جایی غیر rapidshare آپلود کنید

----------


## behrouz_n

> هیچکدام از لینکها کار نمیکنه ، لطفا در جایی غیر rapidshare آپلود کنید


 :افسرده:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## ashkan209

یعنی چی ؟ :افسرده:

----------


## ashkan209

اقای hesam_hma
چی شد پس ؟
کاشکی یه جای مطمئن آپلود میکردید 
نیاز ضروری هست
یا اگه ممکنه Email کنید برام ، تا توی Live آپلودش کنم  (Najafi209@live.com)
ممنون

----------


## arian_sh3

سلام دوستان.
این PDF خیلی بدرد بخوره...
لطفا زودتر آپ کنید نیاز فوری وجود داره...
اگر هم مایل باشید برای من میل کنید تا در سریع ترین زمان یه گروه در گوگل بسازیم و اونجا آپ کنیم...
arian_sh3@yahoo.com
arian.shahesmaeili@gmail.com
ممنون

----------


## jalalx

پس چی شد؟ :کف کرده!:

----------


## afsaneh.asp

اينا كه ارور داره.
كسي دانلود كرده يا سركاريه؟

----------


## valida

آقا hesam  سلام 
اگر امکانش هست فایل pdf را در یک آدرس دیگه آپلود کنید
با تشکر

----------


## neilabak

سلام
امکانش هست این فایل دوباره آپلود بشه؟

//لینک دانلود پیدا شد http://www.mojsazan.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1622

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> سلام
> امکانش هست این فایل دوباره آپلود بشه؟
> 
> //لینک دانلود پیدا شد http://www.mojsazan.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1622


این لینک هم اصلا کار نمی کنه..
کسی لینک دیگه ای نداره؟
عکس های مربوط به  تاپیک آموزش هم پاک شدن و نیاز به pdf اش هست

----------


## fardin_esmi

از اینجا می تونید دانلود کنید:
http://s1.p30download.com/users/101/...wnload.com.zip

----------


## aminazadeh

سلام
دوست عزیز این لینک کار نمیکنه.لطفا بر روی سرورهای معتبر فایلتان را بارگذاری کنید.

----------

